# slingshot storage?



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I got tired of these falling off the pile, or getting scattered all over the place, so I decided to give them a home.

How do you store the frames that you might actually decide to walk out the door with on a moments notice. Not the collectors that you would have to put some bands on, or the competition starship you made a couple years ago, well, you get the idea.

Here's what I came up with.

Sorry for the pic, but lighting on that end of the room is pretty sad.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

very nice im going to make a wood cabinet with glass doors for my gcse ressistance materials


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Looks great, For now I just hang the bulk of my shooters from 4 pegs I have but I will be coming up with something... eventually. LOL


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one and good collection


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Good job that


----------



## EdB (Mar 17, 2011)

That's a neat idea, but could there be an issue with the elastic? Hanging by the pouch would put constant tension on the elastic and may reduce service life. Constant exposure to air might also have an impact on elastic life.

Maybe ziplock bags in the fridge would work. You could grab a cold drink and a snack with your catapult on your way out. LOL


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

EdB said:


> That's a neat idea, but could there be an issue with the elastic? Hanging by the pouch would put constant tension on the elastic and may reduce service life. Constant exposure to air might also have an impact on elastic life.
> 
> Maybe ziplock bags in the fridge would work. You could grab a cold drink and a snack with your catapult on your way out. LOL


Well, I did consider that, but really, it's a question of realistic measures vs possible deterioration. Yes, rubber exposed to air does deteriorate. Yes, ozone from ac units is even worse. Yes, I would like to have a closed cabinet to minimize this, but If I waited till i had time to make one, they would be piled randomly on every flat surface in my office till **** froze solid. As for hanging the frame by the bands? That one I'm not sure of. the weight of the frame is probably fairly minimal as far as stress, and it does at least keep the bands straight, which eliminates weak points at places they are folded or kinked. If somebody has some solid data on that subject I'd love to hear it.

As for the fridge, bands don't like cold, and wood don't like moisture, so I don;t think that would work out too well. The ziplock bag is probably a good idea for long term storage, but a little unrealistic for user slingshots. I do keep my rolls of raw material sealed in ziplock bags just on general principals, but I"m not really sure how much good it does, It would depend on how much oxygen and ozone are absorbed in the process of the rubber degrading vs the volume of the bag and how long it is between openings. I'm sure vacuum packing would be an advantage, but I don't know how realistic it would be.

Comments welcomed!


----------



## Sleepy (Mar 31, 2011)

I think I might keep the dayley use ones in a violin case just like prohibition gangsters kept there tommy guns in.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Well.

Mines are hanging on the cabinet door hehe.


----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

At first it looks a bit messy, but after 2 seconds i was like, Dam, those are some nice slingshots







!.

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## aikidog (Jan 29, 2011)

I keep mine out of sight in ammo cans with a desiccant packet or larger dehumidifiers. Provides ample uv / air / all around protection plus portable and lockable.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Here's where I keep the one's I use most. A basket on a bookshelf in the dining room.


----------



## John-Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

M_J said:


> Here's where I keep the one's I use most. A basket on a bookshelf in the dining room.
> View attachment 8058


I see a familiar bunnybuster and a set of hyper bands in there


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Normal amounts of Ozone in the air Is not as bad as heat and UV (ultra violet light) on latex, which is in almost all light. I would recommend that they be hung in a cool dark area. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

John-Boy said:


> Here's where I keep the one's I use most. A basket on a bookshelf in the dining room.
> View attachment 8058


I see a familiar bunnybuster and a set of hyper bands in there








[/quote]

Yep, I shoot it every day. It's my current favorite.
Unfortunately the bands are used up now. I'm still trying to make a set that work as well as those.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

M_J said:


> Here's where I keep the one's I use most. A basket on a bookshelf in the dining room.


That is cool Mj.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Here are some of mine.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Here is mine just put up on the wall today.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

very nice sean, henry, mj and jskeen. very nice indeed. mine are in a big plastic toolbox. slingshots in the bottom. bands, pouches, spare sandpaper, string and scissors in the top. it usually goes where i go : )


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

M_J said:


> View attachment 8058


You truly are a STAR WARS aficionado!


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

I just hang them from nails in the wall of my "Hooch". It's in the basement, dark, cool...


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

this is a nice topic, seem some real nice ss in these pics


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

hey Sean, on your SS with the tubes going through holes in the forks, what may I ask are you using to plug them with so they don't come back out?

something like a BB maybe? .......and I like your collection









thanks NT


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hi NT,

Yes your right, small BB in the other end.









sean


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Keep hanging them out in the open, I love selling bands!














-- Tex


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I keep my rack inside a storage closet, no windows and it's cool. I like hanging them from
pegs, keeps my bands straight.

Sean


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

jskeen said:


> That's a neat idea, but could there be an issue with the elastic? Hanging by the pouch would put constant tension on the elastic and may reduce service life. Constant exposure to air might also have an impact on elastic life.
> 
> Maybe ziplock bags in the fridge would work. You could grab a cold drink and a snack with your catapult on your way out. LOL


Well, I did consider that, but really, it's a question of realistic measures vs possible deterioration. Yes, rubber exposed to air does deteriorate. Yes, ozone from ac units is even worse. Yes, I would like to have a closed cabinet to minimize this, but If I waited till i had time to make one, they would be piled randomly on every flat surface in my office till **** froze solid. As for hanging the frame by the bands? That one I'm not sure of. the weight of the frame is probably fairly minimal as far as stress, and it does at least keep the bands straight, which eliminates weak points at places they are folded or kinked. If somebody has some solid data on that subject I'd love to hear it.

As for the fridge, bands don't like cold, and wood don't like moisture, so I don;t think that would work out too well. The ziplock bag is probably a good idea for long term storage, but a little unrealistic for user slingshots. I do keep my rolls of raw material sealed in ziplock bags just on general principals, but I"m not really sure how much good it does, It would depend on how much oxygen and ozone are absorbed in the process of the rubber degrading vs the volume of the bag and how long it is between openings. I'm sure vacuum packing would be an advantage, but I don't know how realistic it would be.

Comments welcomed!
[/quote]i have to agree with you jskeen, the time it would take for air to effect, and the stress to the bands is not realistic. just numbers. no reality


----------

